# Grizzly G0457 14" Band Saw a Good Buy?



## scarecrow (May 19, 2011)

I'm looking to by a Grizzly G0457 14'' band saw, I was wondering if this is a good piece of machinery or not, I would hate to waste money on something that won't last, I would like to start cutting up some beams into smaller boards. 

Link to Grizzly Saw


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

For another $200 you could get the G0513X2B. This saw is very similar to my G0514X2 just 17" vs. 19". The Grizzly is one fine saw!When resawing I prefer to use my Grizzly over the Laguna at school.

Most of these saws are built in a ISO 9001 factory. There is something to be said about continuous quality improvement. Once the factory embraces the process their product only gets better and better.


----------



## scarecrow (May 19, 2011)

Thanks I will look into that.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree with the earlier statement... What's another $200? But in my opinion you can't go wrong with grizzly!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

4skinz80 said:


> I agree with the earlier statement... What's another $200? But in my opinion you can't go wrong with grizzly!


 
I'm a big Grizzly fan.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a good saw, but spend a few extra bucks, and get a 17 or 19" model instead. You will appreciate the added capacity...


----------

